# mare in season



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Mares typically pee in boy's faces, its normal. Season lasts a week. Im not too sure how often. Its every 2 months with my mare.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Heat is influenced by the lengthening daylight hours. We manipulate that here when we want to breed mid-Feb for a January show baby. I put my mares and stud under lights in Nov so they are on "summer" time by Feb.

They are in monthly for about a week. Each horse is different in their behavior - some are beaches, some are ****s and some you never know are in. Some get sore in the lower back, some are sensitive about EVERYTHING, most are fine. I started my filly on mare relieve and she is MUCH better during her time. I was threatening to back her up to my stud if she didn't settle down a little with the attitude.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its pretty close to a human as far as length. I believe the cycle is every 28 days or pretty close to that anyway. 
Our mares all go at the same time. I know the first week of every month is going to be grouchy horse week and then the week after is lovey horse week :lol:
Vida gets very sweet and wants to be with me during the last half and just ignores me the first half. Thats pretty much the extent of the noticeable things.
I have all girls and wouldn't have it any other way. I think geldings are goofy all the time. At least with a mare if they get goofy it only lasts a few days. :wink: 
Congratulation on your new horse


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

My mare was in season every month or so, and it happened almost all year around, but I do live in Southern California, so the weather here is very mild during the winter. Her norm was that she was actually nicer, and better under saddle when she was in heat, but she would stop at one particular gelding at the ranch, who acted more like a stallion than the rest, and once she stopped it was hard to get her going again, and she would pee in front of him, and turn her butt into him. The only thing that I personally had to watch out for, was her kicking at other horses during that time.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

ok some of you have mentioned peeing on another gelding, is it weird to pee on another mare? Is it strange for two mares to have such a lovey dovey relationship?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mares come into season every 3 weeks, and it lasts roughly 3-7 days. Sometimes the first time of the year, known as transitional, is messed up and can last for over a month! Some mares cycle all year long (they often do here in Az).

Some mares are "flirty" with other mares, yes. But it might have nothing to do with them being in season, they might've just really latched onto each other as friends.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope it doesn't last a month!! The two mares have become quite good friends but it has only been since they have come into season that they have become really lovey dovey with each other. It is a week tomorrow since she first came into season.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare calls to EVERYONE when she's in heat lol!! She pees when she gets near a gelding OR when another mare goes by sometimes, I think it's like competition to her lol! Mine is also attached at the hip to another mare in the barn, and it gets especially bad when they are in heat...they're just really good friends 

Mine also has good ground manners, but there is that 1 day of her cycle when she is just CRAZY calling out to every horse she sees, and just generally very distracted. I put her on Mare Magic, it's an all natural supplement that has worked very well for her. It took a few months to start working, but it lessons the symptoms which is very nice!

I think their cycles are 21 days or something like that...mine never misses hers! haha She only acts like it for about 2-3 days and then it's over until the next one. 

Congrats on the new horse by the way  I love mares, even though they do get moody during that time of the month...the bond you can create with one is just amazing once you earn their respect and trust!! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

boxer said:


> I hope it doesn't last a month!! The two mares have become quite good friends but it has only been since they have come into season that they have become really lovey dovey with each other. It is a week tomorrow since she first came into season.


It only lasts a week or so but the lovey dovey part is the good part. She will be that way to you as well and be a good horse. The moody unpredictable part only lasts a few days but they cycle every month so expect the same behavior in about 28 days or so. I love it when they are attentive sweet and lovey. Thats the best part about owning a mare :lol:
Our 2 mares will groom each other too. They have been friends for several years and we have no boy horses.


----------

